# Monolith Soft talks upcoming Wii U project, goal to become "the next Bethesda"



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 15, 2012)

- Challenging game that will get people together, and that you can expect it to be both very flashy and addicting.
- Decided that if they were going to jump into the next generation, they’d like to have the perfect team in order to do it the right way
- They believe working alongside Nintendo will be a huge advantage giving them a better understanding of the Wii U's capabilities



> *“I’d like to make an HD game that will wow the players. I want to show that Japan can still keep up with the USA when it comes next gen technology. Our goal is to become something like the developers of the Fallout series, Bethesda Softworks.”*
> 
> *Sugiura: “I believe that today’s Japanese gaming industry has lost its touch, and we’d like to do something to change that.”*


 
http://www.siliconera.com/2012/12/1...t-looks-forward-to-jumping-into-the-next-gen/

From what I played of Xenoblade, it was a stellar game so I'm excited to see what they come up with on the Wii U!


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Monolith Soft talks upcoming Wii U project, goal to become "the next Bethesda". Challenging game that will get people together, and that you can expect it to be both very flashy and addicting.


Okay, fine Monolith. I'm waiting for that _"Fallout Online" _of yours, then I'm down with whatever you develop.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 15, 2012)

So, they're going to make casual games? 
Great fucking decision.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 15, 2012)

When they say that they want to become "the next Bethesda", they mean that they want to have their rep for developing JRPGs, not for their upcoming games to be like Skyrim or whatever.


----------



## emigre (Dec 15, 2012)

They want to make broken game?

Also Xenoblade is hilariously overrated.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2012)

Eh, it's a tough market. I just hope Monolith's prepared for a Soft landing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Eh, it's a tough market. I just hope Monolith's prepared for a Soft landing.


 
I dunno, their games make me soft.


----------



## silver_ryder (Dec 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> Also Xenoblade is hilariously overrated.


Sure, repeat that many times, maybe it will become true.


----------



## Celice (Dec 16, 2012)

But... Bethesda sucks at making Fallout.

D:


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> - Challenging game that will get people together, and that you can expect it to be both very flashy and addicting.
> - Decided that if they were going to jump into the next generation, they’d like to have the perfect team in order to do it the right way
> - They believe working alongside Nintendo will be a huge advantage giving them a better understanding of the Wii U's capabilities
> 
> ...


 
...Flashy + Nintendo = NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 16, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...Flashy + Nintendo = NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm guessing by "flashy", they're talking in terms of presentation/budget.

Kind of like how Kid Icarus featured well-known voice actors, great writing, orchestral music...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> I'm guessing by "flashy", they're talking in terms of presentation/budget.
> 
> Kind of like how Kid Icarus featured well-known voice actors, great writing, orchestral music...


 
Joke -__-


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2012)

Celice said:


> But... Bethesda sucks at making Fallout.
> at
> D:


I hated Fallout 3.

But hey, if Monolith Soft can make a game where I have stats and can get 1000 speed and 1000 acrobatics without cheating, then jumping across the whole map. Only then will I play it.


----------



## Strength (Dec 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> They want to make broken game?
> 
> Also Xenoblade is hilariously overrated.


DUde quit the bull you havent played th game,,Xenoblade is possibly the greatest  jrpg' ever made,,saying the game is overrated thats clearly
hinting that you've never played the game.Also if u've never heard it took a big fan campain to get xenoblade localized in NOA,and its OST a mindblower.

.maybe am over reacting ..*SORRY BUT*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2012)

Strenght said:


> DUde quit the bull you havent played th game,,Xenoblade is possibly the greatest jrpg' ever made,


Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Okay, fine Monolith. I'm waiting for that _"Fallout Online" _of yours, then I'm down with whatever you develop.


What?


AlanJohn said:


> So, they're going to make casual games? Great fucking decision.


What? The news post clearly states that they wish to keep up with next generation technology and make a game that is flashy and addicting, like Bethesda. Not make casual games.


emigre said:


> They want to make broken game? Also Xenoblade is hilariously overrated.


So brave, calling a universally acclaimed game overrated.



Gahars said:


> Eh, it's a tough market. I just hope Monolith's prepared for a Soft landing.





Guild McCommunist said:


> I dunno, their games make me soft.


Oh, how surprising. Puns. Yay.

Is this seriously all that the heavyweight users of GBATemp offer the user submitted news forum? Poor trolling and puns?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2012)

Strenght said:


> DUde quit the bull you havent played th game,,Xenoblade is possibly the greatest jrpg' ever made,,saying the game is overrated thats clearly
> hinting that you've never played the game.Also if u've never heard it took a big fan campain to get xenoblade localized in NOA,and its OST a mindblower.
> 
> .maybe am over reacting ..*SORRY BUT*


Nope. It was an incredible snorefest, to be perfectly honest. I said it numerous times - _I gave it a few chances and it failed to impress. _Seeing that it's so beloved, I suppose I should give it another go, but from what I played, it felt like several hours wasted.



Celice said:


> But... Bethesda sucks at making Fallout.
> 
> D:


Fallout 3 was incredibly meh in comparison to Fallout 1 and 2 and disappointed me, but New Vegas completely redeemed Bethesda in my eyes - the game is stellar.


----------



## nasune (Dec 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Nope. It was an incredible snorefest, to be perfectly honest. I said it numerous times - _I gave it a few chances and it failed to impress. _Seeing that it's so beloved, I suppose I should give it another go, but from what I played, it felt like several hours wasted.


I agree with you.
I finished the game, and the story bored me at the best of times and made me frothing at the mouth with rage at other times (I'm not even kidding, there was one part where I was actually shouting at the screen about what a whiny asshole shulk was). The combat system didn't impress me either by the way.Only thing I liked about this game was the view, it was great seeing the rest of what  I think was Bionis from the fallen wreckage at its feet.
But hey, these are all opinions. Many think that this is a great game and that's fine with me.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Nope. It was an incredible snorefest, to be perfectly honest. I said it numerous times - _I gave it a few chances and it failed to impress. _Seeing that it's so beloved, I suppose I should give it another go, but from what I played, it felt like several hours wasted.
> 
> Fallout 3 was incredibly meh in comparison to Fallout 1 and 2 and disappointed me, but New Vegas completely redeemed Bethesda in my eyes - the game is stellar.


You should be thanking Obsidian instead of Bethesda then


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2012)

Crimsonclaw111 said:


> You should be thanking Obsidian instead of Bethesda then


Whoever developed it did it right. 

_*looks Obsidian up because previously he didn't care*_

Why of course, ex-Black Isle employees directly connected with the development of the first two games. No wonder if felt so "right".


----------



## Strength (Dec 16, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> What?
> 
> What? The news post clearly states that they wish to keep up with next generation technology and make a game that is flashy and addicting, like Bethesda. Not make casual games.
> 
> ...


 well said,I guess


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2012)

Poor trolling? Puns?

Have you considered the distinct possibility that some people may just have a _different opinion than you guys do?_ I don't find the game to be_ The best JRPG ever made, a Messiah in Video Game format and the glorious redeemer of the JRPG genre _- pretty far from it. I could enumerate numerous _better_ JRPG's even if you woke me up in the middle of the night - the game is dull, boring and incredibly slow. The characters have as much dimension as cardboard cut-outs and they're transparent - exactly what you'd expect them to be, at least from my "brief" gameplay experience which resulted in violently rejecting the game.

And no, don't give me the _"You didn't play it from cover to cover so what do you know?" _mumbo-jumbo - a game either draws the player in or it doesn't. I gave it more time than I usually give games and the result was disappointment. I may give it another chance when I literally have nothing better to do, but only to instill myself in the already-formed opinion - it's a fantastic world and an interesting story concept with a poor game built on-top of it, point.

Play some Persona, Radiant Historia, the Final Fantasy Remakes for the DS, Golden Sun for the GBA, I don't know - _a good JRPG_, anything, and then gloat about how this game is great.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> great writing.


 
My sarcasm meter unfortunately is running a false positive.


----------



## Strength (Dec 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Poor trolling? Puns?
> 
> Have you considered the distinct possibility that some people may just have a _different opinion than you guys do?_ I don't find the game to be_ The best JRPG ever made, a Messiah in Video Game format and the glorious redeemer of the JRPG genre _- pretty far from it. I could enumerate numerous _better_ JRPG's even if you woke me up in the middle of the night - the game is dull, boring and incredibly slow. The characters have as much dimension as cardboard cut-outs and they're transparent - exactly what you'd expect them to be, at least from my "brief" gameplay experience which resulted in violently rejecting the game.
> 
> ...



I think what puppy_washer is saying is the three line article stated nothing about all the little arguments such as monolith being soft or making casual games; you guys broke it into pieces of whole other worthless statements...Fyi I've played all the games you listed there.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 16, 2012)

Best JRPG in the last 10 years? I would vote for Dragon Quest VIII... its just awesome. 

On the subject of the OP, I wish them luck and look forward to what ever it is they make. 

Maybe Nintendo will let them team up with GameFreak and make a MMORPG Pokemon....  If that happened you could expect the Wii-U to be sold out for the next 5 years straight.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 16, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Best JRPG in the last 10 years? I would vote for Dragon Quest VIII... its just awesome.



That's because this site is pro-pun and the Dragon Quest series is so full of wonderful puns.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> They want to make broken game?
> Also Xenoblade is hilariously overrated.


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2012)

silver_ryder said:


> Sure, repeat that many times, maybe it will become true.


 


Strenght said:


> DUde quit the bull you havent played th game,,Xenoblade is possibly the greatest jrpg' ever made,,saying the game is overrated thats clearly
> hinting that you've never played the game.Also if u've never heard it took a big fan campain to get xenoblade localized in NOA,and its OST a mindblower.
> 
> .maybe am over reacting ..*SORRY BUT*


 


Puppy_Washer said:


> So brave, calling a universally acclaimed game overrated.


 
I KNOW RIGHT!



Puppy_Washer said:


> Is this seriously all that the heavyweight users of GBATemp offer the user submitted news forum? Poor trolling and puns?


Yes, yes it is.


Spoiler


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 16, 2012)

Well I enjoyed xenoblade so I want to see what will come of this. 

Also, I still can't understand why you guys get mad when someone says the game you love sucks. Seriously some people treat their games like it's a religion.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 16, 2012)

So they went to make free roaming games with glitches they'll fix later?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2012)

Asking "what is the best JRPG in the past ten years" is like asking me which shit I had in the last week that was less watery.


----------



## Briadark (Dec 16, 2012)

If the game is half as good as Xenoblade Chronicles the Wii U will be an instant buy for me!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Asking "what is the best JRPG in the past ten years" is like asking me which shit I had in the last week that was less watery.


Well obviously it was the ones that didn't involve meat... Oh wait.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Well obviously it was the ones that didn't involve meat... Oh wait.


 
None of my shits involve meats unless that was the joke.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> None of my shits involve meats unless that was the joke.


Yes, that was the joke. I guess that was a little too _inside_, even for you.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Dec 16, 2012)

I usually love games by Monolith like Endless Frontier,, Baten Kaitos and Soma Bringer, but Xenoblade didn't really meet my expectations. I'd say that it's worse than any of the other Xeno games, but I do appreciate that Nintendo gave them time to make a complete game. Some of the others felt kinda rushed, but I still enjoyed them more. :/


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2012)

For the record I though XC sucked too after playing it for a few hour but yeah, whatever.



Puppy_Washer said:


> What?
> 
> What? The news post clearly states that they wish to keep up with next generation technology and make a game that is flashy and addicting, like Bethesda. Not make casual games.
> 
> ...


 
I beg you don't cry.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 16, 2012)

So they want to make games that don't get properly bug tested, rush DLC out the door that is broken as all hell and make a game that is horribly overrated for it's graphics because it uses very little colour in the game design? Meh, as much as Skyrim was good, it's overrated and I don't want to see more developers put in the lack of Quality Assurance testing that Bethesda did. Developers get in over their heads that way and they wind up making the fans mad when they constantly run into bugs in their games. It's best to make a good quality game that everyone will want to play.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2012)

"Poor trolling and puns" >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> wanking over Xenoblade.

Just sayin'.


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2012)

I feel hurt and betrayed that I was accused of "poor trolling." HURT AND BETRAYED!


----------



## silver_ryder (Dec 16, 2012)

Like I said, repeat several times, maybe it will become true. hehehe


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 16, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Is this seriously all that the heavyweight users of GBATemp offer the user submitted news forum? Poor trolling and puns?


I disagree to this.

GBATemp offers poor trolling and *GOOD* puns. 


@topic: I'm actually interested in this. Fallout 3 was awesome (albeit a different direction than fallout 1 & 2). And xenoblades was pretty good as well. So...yeah. Bring it on. 


(not sure what to make of that "flashy" remark, though)





			
				emigre said:
			
		

> I feel hurt and betrayed that I was accused of "poor trolling." HURT AND BETRAYED!


You mean...nobody even told you they put your avatar picture in the dictionary next to the "poor trolling" entry?


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2012)

Taleweaver said:


> You mean...nobody even told you they put your avatar picture in the dictionary next to the "poor trolling" entry?


 
Its not troll avatar. Its a drug mule who ingested some drugs. There's a difference.

Honestly, I express my thoughts on a game I own and whiny girls cry about it.


----------



## silver_ryder (Dec 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> Honestly, I express my thoughts on a game I own and whiny girls cry about it.


Do you realize that your comment is valid on both ways.

If you don't like XenoBlade, i respect you opinion and is a valid one, but overrated game, i'm sorry but you are very wrong.

PS.: I'm not crying, and i'm not a whiny girl, i'm just like you... ;-)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2012)

silver_ryder said:


> Do you realize that your comment is valid on both ways.
> 
> If you don't like XenoBlade, i respect you opinion and is a valid one, but overrated game, i'm sorry but you are very wrong.
> 
> PS.: I'm not crying, and i'm not a whiny girl, i'm just like you... ;-)


 
>I respect your opinion
>Your opinion is wrong

wat


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2012)

silver_ryder said:


> Do you realize that your comment is valid on both ways.
> 
> If you don't like XenoBlade, i respect you opinion and is a valid one, but overrated game, i'm sorry but you are very wrong.


 
My opinion is wrong because I stated a game was overrated? This does not sound inane at all.



silver_ryder said:


> PS.: I'm not crying, and i'm not a whiny girl, i'm just like you... ;-)


 
An emotional wreck of a man?


----------



## silver_ryder (Dec 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >I respect your opinion
> >Your opinion is wrong
> 
> wat


If you say so... ;-)

Any opinion on the game?



emigre said:


> An emotional wreck of a man?


Just like you...! ;-)

"bulying" my statemented doesn't make the game worse or better. ;-)

I'm sorry but my vocabulary in English is limited...

Like i said keeping telling that is overrate maybe ill become true...!


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2012)

silver_ryder said:


> I'm sorry but my vocabulary in English is limited...
> 
> Like i said keeping telling that is overrate maybe ill become true...!


 
I don't give a shit about critic reviews.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2012)

silver_ryder said:


> Any opinion on the game?


 
I found it obnoxiously dull and couldn't bother playing it after an hour. I mean the game picked up zero traction, the battle system seemed so boring and the story seemed uninteresting. I've played much better RPGs and better JRPGs too.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> I KNOW RIGHT!
> 
> 
> Yes, yes it is.
> ...


Where is your stack of Nintendo consoles?


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Where is your stack of Nintendo consoles?


 
I have no Nintendo consoles. Once I did. Not anymore.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> I have no Nintendo consoles. Once I did. Not anymore.


D'aww... Alright then, nevermind...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> My sarcasm meter unfortunately is running a false positive.


You don't own the 3DS nor have you even played the game so how about no? If you're going to troll, at least do it right.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 16, 2012)

hope it's not as buggy as fallout 3 and save breaking as skyrim


----------



## Valwin (Dec 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I found it obnoxiously dull and couldn't bother playing it after an hour. I mean the game picked up zero traction, the battle system seemed so boring and the story seemed uninteresting. I've played much better RPGs and better JRPGs too.





emigre said:


> I don't give a shit about critic reviews.


believe it til it becomes real


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2012)

Valwin said:


> believe it til it becomes real


 
Aren't you busy with posting hentai or crying like a girl again?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> Aren't you busy with posting hentai or crying like a girl again?


shsssssss no tears just  games


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I found it obnoxiously dull and couldn't bother playing it after an hour. I mean the game picked up zero traction, the battle system seemed so boring and the story seemed uninteresting. I've played much better RPGs and better JRPGs too.


Guild's opinion on the game is invalid because he only played one hour of an 100 hour game.

That's like dismissing a 2 hour movie after only watching *1.2 minutes* of it, or hating a show after watching *27 seconds* of the pilot (45 min), or listening to *2.4 seconds* of a 4 minute song. Seriously?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> Guild's opinion on the game is invalid because he only played one hour of an 100 hour game.
> 
> That's like dismissing a 2 hour movie after only watching *1.2 minutes* of it, or hating a show after watching *27 seconds* of the pilot (45 min), or listening to *2.4 seconds* of a 4 minute song. Seriously?


Don't bring inaccurate maths into this - it's like disliking a 100 hour movie after watching an hour or hating a 100 hour show after watching an hour of it etc. An hour is a substantial amount of time, if a game doesn't grip you within an hour, in all likelyhood it never will. Games are about having fun - if he's not having fun within the first hour, he has all the reasons to quit and criticise.

If he played 50 hours, would you also say _"Your opinion is invalid, you only played the first half!"? _If he played 99, would you say _"The ending redeems it, continue!"?_


----------



## Arras (Dec 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't bring inaccurate maths into this - it's like disliking a 100 hour movie after watching an hour or hating a 100 hour show after watching an hour of it etc. An hour is a substantial amount of time, if a game doesn't grip you within an hour, in all likelyhood it never will. Games are about having fun - if he's not having fun within the first hour, he has all the reasons to quit and criticise.
> 
> If he played 50 hours, would you also say _"Your opinion is invalid, you only played the first half!"? _If he played 99, would you say _"The ending redeems it, continue!"?_


Let me fix this issue by saying I played it for 30 hours and didn't really like it. It was okayish but that was about it. Then again I have a dislike for RPGs in general so I may be biased.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't bring inaccurate maths into this - it's like disliking a 100 hour movie after watching an hour or hating a 100 hour show after watching an hour of it etc. An hour is a substantial amount of time, if a game doesn't grip you within an hour, in all likelyhood it never will. Games are about having fun - if he's not having fun within the first hour, he has all the reasons to quit and criticise.
> 
> If he played 50 hours, would you also say _"Your opinion is invalid, you only played the first half!"? _If he played 99, would you say _"The ending redeems it, continue!"?_


Guild only played 1% of an 100 hour game, the other examples just show how ridiculous that is if we were to apply that to other mediums.

Not to mention that it's a fucking JRPG. They're known for taking horrendously long to pick up pace. If he played 10 hours, then fine. By then, you would get a grasp on the battle system and general feel of the game and would be able to assess if it's your type of game.

But while I'm at it, I might as well just expose the flaws in your own criticism.



Foxi4 said:


> Poor trolling? Puns?
> 
> Have you considered the distinct possibility that some people may just have a _different opinion than you guys do?_ I don't find the game to be_ The best JRPG ever made, a Messiah in Video Game format and the glorious redeemer of the JRPG genre _- pretty far from it. I could enumerate numerous _better_ JRPG's even if you woke me up in the middle of the night - the game is dull, boring and incredibly slow. The characters have as much dimension as cardboard cut-outs and they're transparent - exactly what you'd expect them to be, at least from my "brief" gameplay experience which resulted in violently rejecting the game.
> 
> ...


 
How can you criticize the characters when you've only played a couple hours? Character development takes place over the course of the story. Until you've completed the game, don't tell me that the characters are_* "dull"*_.

What you guys fail to realize is that different people have different opinions. The vast majority of people adore Xenoblade and it's received critical acclaim. Your opinion is in the minority.

There's nothing wrong with that. I take issue with the reasoning behind your criticism. You criticize the characters of a JRPG when you've only played the first couple of hours. Guild criticizes the entire game when he only played 1% of it. Come on.


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, Xenoblade is overrated.


----------



## nasune (Dec 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> There's nothing wrong with that. I take issue with the reasoning behind your criticism. You criticize the characters of a JRPG when you've only played the first couple of hours. Guild criticizes the entire game when he only played 1% of it. Come on.


 
So you'd be fine with it if I said that i hated Shulk for being an annoying whiny little goody two shoes? Or that I did not like the story?
Cause the idea I get is that if someone says something you guys don't like about the game you'll jump all over them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> There's nothing wrong with that. I take issue with the reasoning behind your criticism. You criticize the characters of a JRPG when you've only played the first couple of hours. Guild criticizes the entire game when he only played 1% of it. Come on.


I played about 6 hours (perhaps more) through the course of 2 days and the characters were really transparent. The issues I mentioned were very apparent, almost poking the player in the eye. I feel that my opinion is justified and there's nothing wrong in liking Xenoblade, it's just that there are other, better JRPG's which draw you into them within the very first moments, which is what games should do. The word "game" implies that you're going to have "fun" - first impressions are key when it comes to the perception of the rest of the product, and if within 6 hours the game failed to offer anything massively interesting apart from the generally appealing game world, I can safely turn the console off.


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> You don't own the 3DS nor have you even played the game so how about no? If you're going to troll, at least do it right.


Yeah the script was definitely one of my favorite of the year, every piece dialog was so lively and really gave the game humor and personality, not to mention how much of an amazing performance the VA's made. It really stands out compared to other recently released games which had very monotonous and tbh boring lines of dialog that we've come to expect form games trying to be serious, but you know sometimes you need games that doesn't take themselves so seriously, the pinch of over the top craziness is one of the reasons why this game will remain so memorable for me for years to come. I don't give a shit about what people say about KIU, for me it will always be one of those games that I keep going back to.

And well concerning Xenoblade, uh I turned it off two hours in or so. Monolith still has to prove their talent in my eyes. Sorry I know the game is long and all but judging from any gameplay I've seen it feels unlikely it would've pulled me in further into the game.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 16, 2012)

nasune said:


> So you'd be fine with it if I said that i hated Shulk for being an annoying whiny little goody two shoes? Or that I did not like the story?
> Cause the idea I get is that if someone says something you guys don't like about the game you'll jump all over them.


No, you don't have to like the game. I just take issue particularly with the fact that a certain _someone_ can dismiss the game after playing 1% of it while _another person_ criticizes the characters not realizing that character development takes place over the course of a game.

If you played a good amount and don't like the game or still hate the story, I'm cool with that. Everyone has different tastes.


----------



## nasune (Dec 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> No, you don't have to like the game. I just take issue particularly with the fact that a certain _someone_ can dismiss the game after playing 1% of it while _another person_ criticizes the characters not realizing that character development takes place over the course of a game.
> 
> If you played a good amount and don't like the game or still hate the story, I'm cool with that. Everyone has different tastes.


Fair enough, but if I'm honest I can understand dismissing the game early on. Let's face it, if you don't like the combat/gameplay after an hour, you're not likely to like it in the next 99 (the only reason I continued was that I wanted to play all three rainfall games, and I paid good money for them).
On the matter of the character development however, I agree with you. It'll take a while to actually see character development in such a long game, and it can afford to take a while due to that length.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> (...) while _another person_ criticizes the characters not realizing that character development takes place over the course of a game.


*Shulk* - Generic Emo Boy - starts off as a happy youngster, gets the burden of the Monado, descends in a downward spiral of whining.
*Reyn* - Shulk's childhood friend and comic relief.
*Dunban* - Local Jesus figure - only Dunban can save us _blah blah blah. _Then morphs into an Obi Wan Kenobi figure, teaching little Shulk Skywalker to use the sword in the service of good.
*All Female Characters* - Fan Service included for the purpose of fans fapping to them or for Shulk to have more reasons to by _Shulky_ about something. (see what I did there? Because _Shulk sounds like Sulk? LAUGH!)_


And this goes on and on. It's transparent, it's storytelling 101, it's what a 13-year old fanfiction writer can amount to. It's not brilliant. Those characters do not develop - we know who they are from the start and they do not change. You're mixing up development and conveyance, Plot and Story. I have literary studies at university, I know how this works man.


----------



## emigre (Dec 16, 2012)

Let's just all agree with motion of Persona 4 is much better than Xenoblade Chronicles.

Persona 4 is fucking awesome to be honest to be fair.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 16, 2012)

Guys, calm down...

JRPGs aren't even good.


----------



## Strength (Dec 16, 2012)

This thread won't get a climax every time a stupid opinion is stated, it expands into whole other levels of S##T.
Might as well just leave it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Strenght said:


> This thread won't get a climax every time a stupid opinion is stated, it expands into whole other levels of S##T.
> Might as well just leave it.


Judging from your signature and member title, 'amma gonna assume that you are fixated on Xenoblade Chronicles... Am I correct? _*drumroll*_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

If I wanted a JRPG with a good story I'd buy a WRPG.


----------



## Strength (Dec 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Judging from your signature and member title, 'amma gonna assume that you are fixated on Xenoblade Chronicles... Am I correct? _*drumroll*_


Of course iam,what? Should i be ashamed?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

Strenght said:


> Should i be ashamed?


 
Yes?

Although really you go "I respect other people's opinions" then get buttmad and throw a hissy fit when they're not stroking Xenoblade off.

I mean if you want to be me and denounce other people's opinions because you're a complete bad ass who is right in everything then yeah that's fine but don't try to play the "reasonable" and "asshole" parts of a debate.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Strenght said:


> Of course iam,what? Should i be ashamed?


It just seems to me that _you like Xenoblade_ therefore _opinions contrary to yours are trollin' and hatin'_. This is an Internet forum, we discuss things here. It's a lot like playing cards, where cards are your arguments and chips are your statements. If you throw a chip on the table, you better be ready to follow it up with some cards or else you're wasting the chip and looking like a doofus.

Me, among others, provided arguments why we think the game is tedious, boring and dull. You can disagree with that, sure, but don't call a thread sh*t just because you disagree with some of the opinions. If you like Xenoblade so much, do tell us why. That's how discussions work.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 17, 2012)

So basically they acknowledge the fact that jrpgs are dying and want to try a western rpg instead to rake in that cash and then make a bold claim that they will be better than Bethesda, no one can touch Bethesda and these guys will fail badly if they have no experience in making a western rpg in the first place.

I would rather play a fallout/elder scrolls game on the wii u directly than from a company that have never made a western rpg in their life, let's see what they come up with anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 17, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> no one can touch Bethesda and these guys will fail badly if they have no experience in making a western rpg in the first place.



Yet Capcom turned around and made Dragon's Dogma not so long ago and by most accounts it was great with many things executed better than many western ones and on top of that we have the whole dark/demon's souls stuff.

Going beyond that although you can still be buried under Final Quest clones there are a few others trying some interesting things.

Anyway this xenoblade stuff seems to evoke some strong opinions and despite having not really played it I am drawn to wonder why the strong positives exist, pure speculation says something resembling battered wife syndrome (any attention is good attention) but I still stop that there until I can be bothered to set up a wii and play through it (something that the other posters thus far have not left me in a position where I am gagging to run out there and do). I will echo though that a poor start to the game is potentially enough to dismiss the game even if fractional percentages are what has been played.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> I will echo though that a poor start to the game is potentially enough to dismiss the game even if fractional percentages are what has been played.


To be fair, Xenoblade actually begins in quite a fun way - you're thrown right into the frey with a powerful character and kick a*s with no bubble gum left, so presentation-wise it was alright.

The problem with this is that _within minutes, you are pulled out of it, switch characters to a whiny little boy and are forced to do cumbersome, tedious tasks in order to proceed_. The progression from killing massive Mechs to hunting rabbits (that CAN do you harm) does not do the game favours, really.

You get the promise of "this is what you're gonna do after 50 hours of gameplay" and then you're disappointed with a treat of "this is what you'll have to do for the first 50 hours". Castlevania did that to Alucard and it wasn't fun then, but Monolith wasn't taking notes... with Castlevania you had incentive to carry on and regain power - here you switch characters from "See? This guy is cool!" to "See? This is a kid. Have fun.".



Compare what happens in the beginning and what happens after the ten minute mark.

Okay, I get it that you switch characters to practically a kiddo but... c'mon. That's just waving candy in front of your face.


----------



## Arras (Dec 17, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> So basically they acknowledge the fact that jrpgs are dying and want to try a western rpg instead to rake in that cash and then make a bold claim that they will be better than Bethesda, no one can touch Bethesda and these guys will fail badly if they have no experience in making a western rpg in the first place.
> 
> I would rather play a fallout/elder scrolls game on the wii u directly than from a company that have never made a western rpg in their life, let's see what they come up with anyway.


They're not going to try to make a WRPG, but they want to be what Bethesda is to the Western game market. In other words they're just saying they aim to be one of the best (although that can be disputed) and most well known Japanese devs.

Also I will say that IMO JRPG > WRPG. I can't think of any WRPG I've ever liked, honestly, except for maybe one or two indie RPGs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Arras said:


> They're not going to try to make a WRPG, but they want to be what Bethesda is to the Western game market. In other words they're just saying they aim to be one of the best (although that can be disputed) and most well known Japanese devs.
> 
> Also I will say that IMO JRPG > WRPG. I can't think of any WRPG I've ever liked, honestly, except for maybe one or two indie RPGs.


WRPG is a term reviewers made up to make JRPG feel better about itself - truthfuly there's just RPG and... well, JRPG.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

I would also like to state that, using this thread's support and logic, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 is one of the greatest FPS games of all time with its proud 94 Metascore.

Congrats MW2, you're fucking awesome. Better than Xenoblade actually.


----------



## air2004 (Dec 17, 2012)

Xenoblade is hands down the best rpg on the wii


----------



## silver_ryder (Dec 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I would also like to state that, using this thread's support and logic, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 is one of the greatest FPS games of all time with its proud 94 Metascore.
> 
> Congrats MW2, you're fucking awesome. Better than Xenoblade actually.


brilliant.. ;-)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Xenoblade is hands down the best rpg on the wii


 
That's not a crown worth wearing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 17, 2012)

Foxi4 I am the last person you need to sing the praises of keeping the momentum of a good start for and have seen more games pull it off than I care to try to remember right now (even lesser games like Star Wars Force Unleashed pulled it off for me), I would agree with a statement to the effect of "it is perhaps harder to pull off such a start than to do justice to many other aspects that games fall short on" but the benefits of a good hook/start to some form of entertainment have been known for hundreds of years. On top of that given most of those that respond with a resounding "meh" seem to share a fairly similar taste in games to me and I have played some awesome games like it in the past decade (from what I can gather this seems to be fairly similar to MagnaCarta 2) that all combines to paint a less than stellar picture.


----------



## emigre (Dec 17, 2012)

Strength said:


> Of course iam,what? Should i be ashamed?


 
You should be ashamed at the unfounded attack you threw at me, where you dismissed my opinion. For no other reason other than it differed from your own.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm looking forward to whatever Monolith Soft makes! I've read the entire Iwata Asks about Xenoblade and it amazes me the amount of though they put into Xenoblade. What a great RPG!


----------



## air2004 (Dec 17, 2012)

Considering the graphics on most wii games suck I thought the they were well done for xeno. The character interaction was tops by far .


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 17, 2012)

I think I might be the only person here to have an opinion that is mostly neutral about this game lol. I mean it was ok for the bit I played of it, but then finals and I haven't been back to Bionis since. When it comes to Jrpg vs Wrpg, for me, I'll take a J over W anyday simply because I find w games boring. That doesn't mean they are bad or poorly made, they just don't entertain me. I can understand why some people would spend hours playing Xenoblade and I can understand why someone would play Fallout 3 for ages. What I can't understand is where all of these dick spanking comments are coming from. So a majority of my friends here think that Xenoblade here is bad, because its average. While it might be the best thing for the Wii, you have to remember that there are way better titles out there FOR OTHER SYSTEMS. The wii is not the be all end all system and quite frankly I'm getting tired of all of these puns fanboyings of things that are only average. This is a small glimmer of hope and interest for me, as i plan on buying a WiiU at somepoint, even if its only to play Pikmin 3. 

@Strength, being a pokatard is bad, being a xnotrd is probably worse, especially if you want to get anywhere in this community. 

SpiderBortz has spoken.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 17, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Xenoblade is hands down the best rpg on the wii


 
Considering how few RPG's there were for the Wii, that isn't saying much at all.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If I wanted a JRPG with a good story I'd buy a WRPG.


 
So you are saying games like Oblivion/Skyrim and Fable have some deep, incredible story? That's amusing. Most RPG's these days have shit stories, they are all cliche and uninteresting. Mass Effect has a decent story throughout the trilogy, but it's nothing special and most of the characters have the usual qualities that every hero and villain has.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> So you are saying games like Oblivion/Skyrim and Fable have some deep, incredible story? That's amusing. Most RPG's these days have shit stories, they are all cliche and uninteresting. Mass Effect has a decent story throughout the trilogy, but it's nothing special and most of the characters have the usual qualities that every hero and villain has.


 
I forgot JRPGs definitely don't have stereotypes or recurring tropes and are brimming to the edges with worthwhile content and such fun sidequests.

JRPGs to me fall into the middleground of not having enough solid content to make the stories forgivable and not a good enough story to make the content forgivable. It's just kinda a bad story with bad combat with bad content.

Side note: "100 hours of content" doesn't mean "100 hours of good content". Hell Skyrim doesn't even have 100 hours of good content.


----------



## Lanlan (Dec 17, 2012)

You guys sure to bitch a lot. Some people like Xenoblade, some people don't. Some games may be better in your eyes, or in the eyes of many, but that means nothing to anybody but you. Your opinion is not the absolute truth, no matter how eloquently you can voice it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm going to tell you guys something that'll _blow your mind_, so take notes!

In RPG games... the story... _takes a secondary place of importance_. Of course it needs to be _good_, of course it needs to _give the player a more or less clear goal and direction_... but it's _not necessarily the most important part of the game_, at least not the main story arc.

A true RPG has to have the capacity to allow for _Role Playing,_ that's the true point behind those games - they're games of _pretending_. It needs to give the player the ability to _immerse_ him or herself in the game world - a world that's _open, made to explore_, filled with _interesting people to talk to_, _quests_ one could undertake _that change not just the state of your wallet but also the mental state of the character and how the character is percieved by others_.

A true RPG needs to personify the lead character, which in most cases should be either _customizable_ or, preferably, _created by the player himself_. The character has to be _dynamic_, _live_, _adjust to who the player is or how he intends to play the game_.

All those factors have incredibly severe consequences on the overall gaming experience and game design should reflect that. An RPG game should allow for multiple endings if possible, endings that reflect the state of the character you've created, endings that are directly derrived from what you've done. Cause and Effect is one of the major factors of Role Playing.

Additionally, the goal presented by the story should be, to an extent, flexible. An RPG should allow multiple methods of achieving that goal, preferably via various moral approaches as well as approaches of skill.

Finally, an RPG game should give the player some sense of progression via increasing stats, but that doesn't mean that it should gradually increase your strenght until you reach godlike levels - what it should do is reflect such progression in such a way that it feels like you're gaining experience more so than just raw power.

Want good examples? How about Fallout? You _can_ breeze through that game _within a few minutes - no joke_. With some luck and a good sneaking skills set, you can finish it _without laying a single shot on anyone_ at all. On the other hand, if you choose to explore the game world, it _expands to 60 hours and beyond_ and to this day is one of the best RPG's of all time, surpassed by it's big brother Fallout 2 which improves on its mechanics _in all the right ways_. Fallout 1 and 2 do all the forementioned things perfectly -_ it knows it, it's cocky about it and it even gives you the option to continue playing after you finish the game because in all likelyhood, there are still places you'd want to explore_. In those games, the story is admittedly engaging, but there were times when I _completely forgot_ I was supposed to do something in the main storyline because _I was already doing something fun, like, hunting slavers in the desert... or doing the exact opposite, depending on my character._ RPG means freedom.

Want another? How about Baldur's Gate, which admittedly is _more story-focused_, but at the same time throws you into an _even bigger world with even more secrets to uncover_ - a world with quests that _change you and your party from a variety of perspectives_, sometimes even l_eading to conflict within your party_ based on _moral differences or differences of opinion._ _The NPC's in your party can argue with you because they think you're a d*ck - Mind = Blown!_

This is what true RPG is all about - a Story is just what it is, a series of events. A Plot is made of those events ordered in such a way as to appear appealing to the audience... but a _World_ is something much, much bigger than those, and it is key, second only to character-based mechanics in Role Playing Games. A World is a place you jump into and become someone else - someone entirely of your design, and as that person, you traverse the World, changing it while it changes you. That's RPG.


----------

